# Pontiac horloges



## Jozefs

Ik wil wel een thread starten over Pontiac horloges. Ik heb op het forum gezocht, maar er zijn zoveel threads over Pontiac auto's dat het moeilijk is er iets over te vinden. Pontiac was een Belgisch merk van mechanische en automatische (en later ook quartz) horloges. Hun slogan was tic tac Pontiac. Het was het enige horlogemerk dat ik kende toen ik nog erg jong was en dergelijke horloges werden ook vaak cadeau gegeven bij communies en dergelijke. Zo heeft mijn vrouw nog een mechanische Pontiac van ca. 1972 die nog altijd perfect werkt. Soms zie ik ze nog opduiken op veilingsites, tussen allerlei andere "Pontiacs" die echter met het automerk hebben te maken en niets met dit niet meer bestaande horlogemerk. Wie weet er meer over? :thanks


----------



## Ernie Romers

Hoi Jozefs,

Jouw post brengt herinneringen naar boven. Hier in Nederland was de reclame slogan: "Pontiac tijd, de juiste tijd!". De tijd vliegt, dat is een ding wat zeker is.

Hier is een link naar de Pontiac pagina op Wikipedia.


----------



## Jozefs

Ai, dom van mij dat ik niet op wikipedia heb gekeken... Thx.


----------



## Jozefs

Ik heb via vriend Google nog deze interessante Engelstalige pagina over het merk gevonden.

Pontiac Watches

Blijkbaar is het merk ontstaan in Gent, wat misschien verklaart dat mijn vrouw toen ze 11 was een Pontiac cadeau kreeg... haar familie was namelijk ook van Gent afkomstig. Dat mechanische Pontiac vrouwenpolshorloge werkt overigens nog steeds perfect. Bij gelegenheid zal ik er eens een foto van nemen, of beter laten nemen door mijn zoon, want zelf ben ik er niet zo goed in. Ik heb ondertussen ook twee oude Pontiacs via ebay gekocht, maar die moeten nog toekomen... ben benieuwd en zal er over rapporteren als het de moeite blijkt te zijn.


----------



## Sjors

Pontiac horloges. Het eerste waar ik dat mee associeer is the Tour de France van 1951. Om meer precies the zijn, de 13e etape over de Aubisque. Wim van Est reed in zijn pas verworven (en voor het eerst om Nederlandse schouders) gele trui. Zijn sponsor Pontiac maakte gretig gebruik van het feit dat hij ongeschonden uit het ravijn kroop met de reclame slogan:

"Zeventig meter viel ik diep, mijn hart stond stil, maar mijn Pontiac liep ..."

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## emka

Zo zie je maar weer, dat je niet alles wat op het internet staat moet geloven.
De regels voor Swiss Made waren en zijn duidelijk: Om het op een horloge te mogen zetten, moet het uurwerk in Zwitserland gemaakt en samengebouwd worden. Dat verhaal van Gent klopt dus al niet. 
De onderneming die eigenaar in de Benelux was van het merk Pontiac was gevestigd in BRUSSEL aan de Zwaluwenstraat. Eigenaar van het merk in Zwitserland was de fabriek waar de Pontiac horloges gemaakt werden.
Er waren zusterondernemingen in Amsterdam (Oosteinde), Jakarta en Biel (Zwitserland) waar de horloges gemaakt werden.
Als je op horlogeforum.nl zoekt naar Pontiac kun je meer posts van mij vinden.
Mijn naam daar is Maurits

Oh en voor je het vraagt: ik heb bij een van de bovengenoemde bedrijven gewerkt, daarom ken ik de details van het merk en de onderneming.


----------



## Jozefs

Dag Emka, bedankt voor deze verduidelijkingen. Inderdaad, kritische zin is steeds vereist met internetinformatie.


----------



## marmar1305

Hallo,
Indien je een thread starten over Pontiac horloges ben ik wel geinterresseerd. Ik ben afkomstig van Belgie maar woon nu in Canada. Zelf heb ik nog een Pontiac Quartz horloge van vroeger, maar ik herinner me niet meer hoe oud ze is. Graa zou ik meer inlichtingen over mijn horloge willen bekomen. Misschien via uw initiatief ???
Marc


----------



## Duvimain

Jozefs said:


> Ik wil wel een thread starten over Pontiac horloges. Ik heb op het forum gezocht, maar er zijn zoveel threads over Pontiac auto's dat het moeilijk is er iets over te vinden. Pontiac was een Belgisch merk van mechanische en automatische (en later ook quartz) horloges. Hun slogan was tic tac Pontiac. Het was het enige horlogemerk dat ik kende toen ik nog erg jong was en dergelijke horloges werden ook vaak cadeau gegeven bij communies en dergelijke. Zo heeft mijn vrouw nog een mechanische Pontiac van ca. 1972 die nog altijd perfect werkt. Soms zie ik ze nog opduiken op veilingsites, tussen allerlei andere "Pontiacs" die echter met het automerk hebben te maken en niets met dit niet meer bestaande horlogemerk. Wie weet er meer over? :thanks









Wat ik vooral weet over Pontiac, en waarom ik Pontiac ken, is dat deze firma medesponsor was, met Apollinaris en Torck, van de fameuze strandspelen "De Koningen der Baan/Les Rois du Volant" die aan de Belgische kust georganiseerd werden tussen 1955 en 1970, en waarvan de eerste prijs een polshorloge Pontiac was ! De strandspelen Apollinaris-Torck waren de belangrijkste van alle publicitaire strandspelen. Zelf wikipedia spreekt erover ! Ga kijken naar Torck en naar Apollinaris op Wikipedia !


----------



## Ernie Romers

Was het niet


> Pontiac tijd, de juiste tijd


?


----------



## Sjors

> Tik Tak, Pontiac


 ;-)


----------



## Duvimain

Een zeldzame (en zeer gedeeltelijke) foto van de organisatie van de strandspelen waaraan Pontiac deelnam : men ziet onder de toren van Hotel Royal (Koksijde, 1957) de reclamewagens van Apollinaris (rechts) en van Torck (links). Het gaat om een postkaart die ik kocht via de site Delcampe. Men ziet hier de zeedijk, en waar de twee wagens staan begint het Teirlinckplein (rechts) waar de spelen georganiseerd werden, met als eerste prijs, zoals gezegd, een Pontiac-polshorloge voor de winnaars van "De Koningen der Baan/Les Rois du Volant"


----------



## Martin_B

Dan moet deze foto er ook zeker bij!


----------



## vanhessche

Hehe fantastische reclame uit die tijd 
Ik zag 2 weken geleden nog een Pontiac liggen op een rommelmarkt hier in de buurt, maar de prijs was te hoog naar mijn zin, en ook de staat waarin hij zich bevond was niet meer zo denderend.
Anders had ik hem misschien wel meegebracht naar huis


----------



## Duvimain

Ik heb nu een "kleurenversie" gevonden van de postkaart waar men twee reclamewagens ziet (die van Torck, links, en van Apollinaris, rechts) van de organisatie van de strandspelen "De Koningen der Baan" (1955-1970) die medegesponsord waren door PONTIAC


----------



## DolleDolf

Ja, dat brengt herinneringen terug. Een favoriet merk van mijn inmiddels overleden vader. Hij had een kwarts Pontiac, waarschijnlijk een exemplaar van de vroege 80er jaren, wat hij bij mij liet toen hij naar Niew Zeeland vertrok. Een aantal jaren gedragen maar helaas bij een ongelukje op de fiets beschadigd, gebroken glas. Was misschien nog wel te repareren geweest. Een paar jaar nog meegezeuld maar bij een verhuizing weggegooid. Als ik een foto ervan zag zou ik hem wel herkennen denk ik. Een dikke 20 jaar geleden alweer..... tijd vliegt, maakt niet uit wat voor horloge je om hebt ... :-/


----------



## Duvimain

Ja, vele herinneringen, hier heb ik nog een zeldzame foto van de fameuze strandspelen "De Koningen der Baan" georganiseerd door Apollinaris, Torck en Pontiac (1955-1970). In elke badstad kreeg de eindwinnaar een Pontiac polshorloge. Elk zomerseizoen werden er zo een 25tal Pontiac polshorloges toegekend : een zeer mooie prijs, dus !


----------



## Duvimain

1966 : een echte Brusselse derby : kampioen SC ANDERLECHT ontvangt DARING BRUSSEL, de mythische club uit Molenbeek. Op het toen al zeer moderne scorebord van Anderlecht ziet men duidelijk de Pontiac-reclame !


----------



## Sjors

Koel!

27 Februari 1966, Anderlecht Daring CB 1-0. Dat was bijna 7 maanden voordat ik geboren werd!

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Duvimain

Hallo, Sjors ! Bedankt voor je reactie ! Maar volgens de bronnen die ik raadpleegde ivm deze foto zou het hier wel gaan om een wedstrijd die
in december 1966 gespeeld werd, dus niet in het seizoen 1965-66, maar in 1966-67


----------



## Sjors

Ha ha, OK, Ook toch best een tijd geleden;-)


----------



## aartwolters

Beste heer Jozefs,

Mijn vader verkocht Pontiac Horloges. De importeur was Kinsbergen, die ook Omega verkocht naast Pontiac.
Meestal kosten die horloges tussen de Fl 125,= tot FL 180,= en dat was toch wel een heel bedrag.
Bij het nalezen van Wikipedia merk ik dat we altijd hydraulica verkochten, want die was goed, volgens mijn vader.

Volgens mij zijn het hele goede horloges, want we kregen er nooit meer wat van terug, behalve schoonmaken, of echt kapot.
Dat waren nog de tijden dat ze echt in heel zwaar werk gedragen werden.

Het merk is verdrongen door de mechanische quartzwerken.
Ergens rond eind 1998 of net iets later 2001 wilde JPC/Aurum dit merk weer doen herleven, maar dat is toch niet gelukt.

Vraag weet iemand afdelingtjes in het forum waar we Nederlands typen??

Groet
Aart Wolters
Wolters Juweliers Coevorden


----------



## Ernie Romers

Hoi Aart, nog bedankt voor je e-mail. En ook bedankt voor je aanvullende informatie.


----------



## Jozefs

Dag Aart,

Leuke informatie. Ik heb een aantal Pontiacs die na 40 of meer jaar nog altijd perfect lopen (wel na schoonmaken), oa ook een hydraulica.


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Aart,

Ik heb 4 oude, nog lopende Pontiacs,

Pontiac Simpatico *
Pontiac Memomatic ***
Pontiac Naugeur *** Malliot Jaune Dialite
Pontiac Naugeur *** Maillot Jaune

Ik heb helaas geen Hydraulica, maar ik heb begrepen dat de *** modellen de duurdere modellen waren.

Als fietsliefheber vind ik het leuk om ze te hebben, zeker de Maillot Jaune modelletjes, maar ik draag ze niet. Ze passen gewoonweg niet bij mij (wie weet is dat over 20 jaar anders).

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## wim mennink

Toen ik deze post zag dacht ik HEY ,ik heb er nog ergens eentje liggen.
Deze heb ik gedragen in het begin van de jaren zeventig , het was toen 
een "tweedehandsje". (handwinder kastbreedte 35mm) Model "Memodate" ???
Enkele jaren gedragen , heb er toendertijd ook nog eens een nieuwe 
kroon op laten zetten maar hij begon steeds moeilijker te lopen totdat
hij (geheel opgewonden) toch bleef stilstaan.
Vond het toen een lekker dragend en degelijk aanvoelend klokje en jammer dat hij het begaf.


----------



## Jozefs

Een hele mooie die ik nog niet gezienn had. Waarom laat je het niet reviseren? Zou niet al te veel mogen kosten.


----------



## T_I

Ik heb de Pontiac Hydraulica (***)










Het is m'n eerste mechanische horloge. (aanschaf 30-6-2012  )
Helaas slaat ie af en toe vast sinds ik 'm afgewisseld heb met andere horloges. Toch eens kijken of ik 'm schoon kan maken.


----------



## Sjors

Ik ben net bezig met een Gulfstream. Je kon eerst niet door het crystal heen kijken, maar nu is het weer enigszins toonbaar.









Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Sjors

Het glaasje van min Gulfstream is gepolijst en ziet er weer enigszins toonbaar uit. Tijd voor een groepsfoto van mijn werkende mechanische Pontiacs. Van Links naar rechts: Sympatico *, Gulfstream ***, Nageur "Maillot Jaune" Dialite ***, Memomatic ***, Nageur "Maillot Jaune" ***.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Corstjens

Ik heb twee oude Pontiac asbakken inde vorm van een vis en zou deze willen verkopen voor 150 euro samen


----------

